# Eaglewings Housing Project



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everybody, 
Well we have industrial buildings for people to work at. We have downtown buildings with shops and other bussines where people shop and have fun. But where do all these people live? 
Someone has to build houses for all of the people that work and shop downton, all the workers from all the industries that depend on the operation of the train to receive their supplies and to deliver their products. 
That's how we started our new project: Eaglewings House Models. So far we have 5 Houses and 2 Car Garages 
First how about a house typical of Montpelier Ohio; Dan's home town. (Owner of Eaglewings and creator of all Eaglewings buildings)http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/about_us.php 








These are the plans for the first house it is a two story house, like we mention before typical of Montpelier, Ohio back then when Dan was just a little kid dreaming of railroads. The house when put together will measure 11-3/4" long by 12" wide by 14-1/2" Tall. And it will look something like this 
















The second one is model after Dan's Childhood House. This one is 16" long by 8-1/2" wide by 12-3/4" tall. 
















Check back next week to see the rest of the models....


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are the rest of the models. 
Next one is model after Dan's current house in Arizona. The measurements for this house are: 14-1/2" Long x 12" wide x 10-1/4" tall. 























The next is a model of Dan's neighbor across the street. 




















This one here is Dan's house before it was remodel 






















Next we have this model that was created after one of our town buildings which is a gas station. A little time after we came up with the gas station a friend of ours mentioned that it would make a nice house...so we turned it into a nice little house. 

























Finally to compliment any of the models we built a single and a double garage. 

























That's all we have so far. 

Again all of our buildings are created with the idea of offering the best of two worlds; first the durability of a steel building. How many times have you accidently stepped on your buildings or kids hit it with a ball; don't forget your dog or other animals that stray into your yard. All this can destroy hours and hours of work. With our buildings you don't have to worry about any of this. 

Also our buildings are powder coated with a rust resistant primer. This will help the buildings survive the desert heat of Arizona or a harsh winter on the East coast and anything in between. 

The second most important and to us the best part is, you can still be creative and detail a building wherever your imagination leads you. At the end you end up with unique building. The possibilities are endless, how about letting us create a replica of your existing home or the one from your childhood. 

We would really like to read your opinions/suggestions or even questions that you might have about our buildings. Thank you for taking the time to read our post.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

nice understructures, for building houses around. 

but, who is Dan? is he famous? or, why should i build his neighbourhood? 
frankly i would prefer buildings, my visitors could recognize. like the ranchhouse from the bonanza series, or Tara from Gone by the wind, orsimilar.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Who is Dan? 

Go back and read the post. "Dan's home town. (Owner of Eaglewings and creator of all Eaglewings buildings)" 

Don't know how popular Tara from "Gone With the Wind" would be, were there any RRs around there or were they all burned?


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Kormsen, 

That's funny stuff... me famous? Ok then! 

Mainly I was just trying to create a normal neighborhood that most people can relate to. Like we mentioned before the possibilities are endless. If we have a picture and some measurements we can create anything you want whether they had railroads or not. By the way our buildings will probably survive a "G scale fire".


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

i apologize, that i took the liberty to express my thoughts.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

No need to apoligize we really thought it was funny. You actually gave us some great ideas, thank you.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great structures Dan. One thing my wife has always said about garden railroads - Where do all the people live? All I see are business and railroad buildings. 

Keep up the good work. 

Doc


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

This is how the houses look on our layout. We still have some work to do we'll have more pictures as we make progress.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

We made more progress this last weekend. 


First we have some shots of the overall view of our new neighborhood. 
























Here are some close up views from the front. As you can see we created a culdesac. 























Now we have a couple of views from the back. 


































Our neighborhood is starting to look better but we still have more work ahead of us. We hope that you guys liked the new pictures; we'll keep you posted.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dan!! 

That's another thing you can sell!!! 

STREETS!!! 

So many folks have a hard time laying in materials for roadways that will "stay", they might be interested in something a bit more "fixed". 

Spray with krinkle coat black paint, center stripe it, and away you go!! 

Or not...


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, how about some info on how you detailed the buildings?


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Dan, you are always out in front of the creativity curve. Really nice work. Duncan has spoken of streets, but what do you have these buildings on at your layout. Hardibacker board, or more steel. 
Paul


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Jim and Paul, 

I used hardibacker board and then painted it with grey concrete paint to seal it and to make it look like a concrete road. Each house it's on its own board piece to have a separate diorama that can be lifted out to get worked on. Mainly it fits together like a jigsaw puzzle. 

After that we set the houses down on their individual lots to figure out the placement and to cut holes to run wires later on. Next we painted the houses using spray paint; I normally spray the trim first, let it dry, then tape it off, I keep doing this on the house until I get everything that I want painted. At the end everything is taped off except the main structure, sometimes I use texture paint to make it look like stucco and sometimes I mix paints to give it a different feel. While that is drying, I use corrugated or roll roofing and cut it to size I then glue the roof on and let it dry; and if I want the roof to be a different color I would tape it off and then spray it. When it dries I take the tape off and cut plastic for the windows and glue them in. 

I usually do more than one building at a time last night I painted two in a few hours in the evening. For the rest of the diorama we used camouflaged greens and browns for the base around the house but taped off where we wanted the driveways and sidewalks so they would look like concrete. 

I set the building on the dioramas and then decided whether I wanted fences, planters with flowers and other things that make it look nice. The fences that you see on the dioramas are made out of steel to look like block walls. I tried to make the fences a little different from one another. 

Next weekend we'll be adding more things to the diorama. We'll be putting lights in soon and at the end we will set people and cars and make interesting scenes.


----------

